

Building the tools to build the Internet of Things - skreech
http://www.cio.com.au/article/527441/building_tools_build_internet_things/

======
eps
"Internet of Things" appears to be the next "Cloud Computing" \- an executive-
level very cool slang term typically referring to something that involves
Internet and some things. Either technically trivial or altogether meaningless
upon closer inspection.

